# Peter Hyne



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

So guys I have always admired Peter's 1350G tank and it was a pride for us Canadian Reefers. I know the tank developed a leak and crashed however I am keen to know what happened next. Was he able to setup another system I know he was looking into it. Shawn now works at AK so will touch base with him next time I see him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I asked Shawn the last time I saw him about few months ago, look like there will not be any more tanks.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tht sucks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*peters tank*

from what I have read prob a year ago after his tank was decimated ,and he took it in .I think he planned to do a much smaller tank but was gonna do one ..then I think after thought he didn't go thru with it .I am gonna assume and maybe I am wrong but I personally think he heart broken after the disaster ...jmho


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Sadly I agree with your sentiments Tom. It's just sad we lost a great reefer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boyohboy (Mar 21, 2017)

Had to look up that tank... so great and so sad.

Any idea what's the aftermath since it's deemed to be a tank manufacturing defect (at least from the part I went through)? The name of the tank maker was clearly listed in the build thread so I wonder if they ever responded to that disaster.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Tank*

All the info is on the thread in reef central it's over 3000 threads ....I think it was split and he was up to date with the aftermath..


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

It was made by the Tanked guys. Apparently the tank was not installed by the Tanked guys and hence they refused to cover the cost of the tank. I don't think Peter ever got another tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Nineball tank*

Here's the link ....

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1811725

Sit back crack a beer.. maybe a few and all the info is there may take u more then a few mins to read ...

Cheers


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

tom g said:


> Here's the link ....
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1811725
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*nine ball*

the thread is split .. theres more ..lol

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2096730

have u seen the youtube video on how they got the tank into his house ....


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes I have seen all those videos when I got into this hobby in 2012 in addition to the crash one lol...I was trying to see if some insider here could provide more info as it was just an amazing set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for linking the threads Tom. That was an insane read. 

I can't believe the response from ATM. You would think such a public failure 
and then absurd warranty explanation has turned off all trade professionals and a lot of hobbiests. Really it isn't even the failure, it's the fact they didn't stand by their product. It was almost like they took a calculated risk of "plausible" denial, prove our explanation otherwise via lawsuit.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

That's well said jay those guys at atm are just a bunch of .... they like to build custom tanks for big shot customers and than who cares about the after sales service...big disappointment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

